# Observation hive is being robbed



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

My observation hive is being seriously robbed. I took of the sugar feeder and closed the entrance. Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Try a robbing screen. Various designs and styles available.


----------

